
The Personal Is Political, the Political Is Personal - icomefromreddit
https://medium.com/@devinkarbowicz/the-personal-is-political-the-political-is-personal-1581296baddc#.p7yjllj26
======
icomefromreddit
From OP, on reddit:

> Until today, I’ve never shared anything particularly personal online, but in
> the wake of the election, I feel like I can no longer stay silent. I finally
> worked up the nerve to write publicly about sexual assault, tying my recent
> experiences to Trump's election. I look forward to your feedback and
> comments! I also shared this on the MensLib subreddit, and I've been
> pleasantly surprised by the positivity of men's responses.

> We all have a little bit of Trump within us, whether that’s a bit of
> narcissism, arrogance, aggressiveness, greed, stubbornness, impatience,
> impulsivity, bullying, poor listening skills, or implicit or explicit bias.

